# Small Game Hunting Competitions



## RemingtonUltimateHunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where any Small Game hunting competitions are in Michigan? preferably Lapeer county, Genesse County's or neighboring county's.


----------



## jsin (Oct 13, 2011)

There is one in North Branch every year. Its called the rabbit round up and I believe its the weekend after the super bowl every year.


----------



## RemingtonUltimateHunter (Jan 20, 2013)

I was told it was cancelled this year, Do you know if that is true?


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

I can e-mail you the flyer for this tournament if your interested. It's the 2nd annual SQUIRREL HUNTING CLASSIC on February.23 or you can pm me your phone # and I'll call you with info. If I can figure out how to do it I'm going to post the flyer in a thread. I need to get my kids to help me with this computer stuff.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Where is the squirrel tournament at?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Goosedowner24 (Jan 24, 2013)

Send me info on squirrel comp please


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Me too please

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Goosedowner24 (Jan 24, 2013)

There is a crow tourney 1st weekend in march I believe in caro


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

